# white sand or black sand??



## jesssan2442 (Feb 19, 2013)

so I was wondering if you like black sand or white sand better?? I think my sorority will be a NPT so I want to do some kind of plant substrate with sand cap but I can't decide if I like black or white better.. I have some DW and am gonna get some rocks to make caves with so I was think that it might be a little dark with black sand but then again I'm not sure.. so if any of you have any imput that would be great!!


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

If you can't decide, what about half-and-half? You could even use some kind of divider, and make a curved division to separate the two halves. Kind of like yin-and-yang type symbol, but with whatever pattern you wanted.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

we used black and white mixed for our frog tanks, I love how it looks!


----------



## veggiegirl (Nov 20, 2012)

hmmmm I do like black sand but I think I like white better must post pics when your tank is done!


----------



## VJM (Feb 7, 2013)

Black. Makes the plant and fish colors pop. White also looks dirty very quickly. Seems like it would cut down on the glare somewhat for the fishies


----------



## percyfyshshelley (Feb 26, 2013)

I vote black. Having said tht, I just bought white play sand for my new 33gal. But since I had to buy a lot, it was just so very much cheaper. And it's more of a natural sand color, not bright white. I really like the idea of mixing some black with it, tho.


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

Do you plan on having corys? They will turn a darker shade if placed on black sand. I
still prefer black.


----------



## mushumouse (Dec 29, 2012)

i like the natural look of white sand, but it is a pain to keep looking clean, it's true. especially with amanos, they're little poop machines. if you're doing a sorority NPT and there's going to be a bunch of fish plus MTS it might look more neat to have black sand. plus even with dark hardscape remember that there's going to eventually be a ton of bright green plants in your tank as well.


----------

